# Small Batch Indoor Cold Smoking......



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 25, 2011)

"I spent several weeks looking for a reliable and inexpensive way to do indoor cold smoking.

I settled on rolled cigarettes (LOL) heated with a soldering iron because it’s possible to smoke with pure tea leaves, herbs, sawdust, etc. without the fuel burning up too rapidly.

I invested about $20 in the cigarette roller, papers, soldering iron, spring and clamp."








"Below is some rosemary being rolled."







"Maple smoked butter, rosemary smoked foccacia, tea smoked hard-boiled eggs….the possibilities are endless."







"The cigarette must be able to slide freely inside the spring. The soldering iron raises the temperature inside the cold oven only about 10 degrees above room temperature. Each cigarette smokes for about 30-40 minutes. A vent hood is recommended. My vent hood doesn’t vent to the outside, but that wasn’t a problem with a window open and the ceiling fan running. : )

It's habit forming!!!!!"  :D


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 25, 2011)

I will roll something else
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  nice idea for a short smoke when you just give the food the taste of a smoke


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 25, 2011)

X


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 25, 2011)

Interesting way to cold smoke Dig, thanks for the post!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 26, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 24, 2012)

I just re-posted the original post which I deleted back in June when I left.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 24, 2012)

Very interesting!


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the repost Diggy,  that's one great  idea,  and will have to try it soon.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 24, 2012)

Note: Placing a bowl over the targeted food does help to concentrate the smoke more.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 24, 2012)

JK

Looks good


----------



## wood chuck (Mar 22, 2013)

This is so wild & simple But I'll roll mine by hand same as ever...faster & more productive .


----------

